# Finally got all pics up and loaded (56k=BWAHAHAHAHA)



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok, after having trouble getting pics to load, pics shows pics of old pics and several red X's everything is up and running.

I'm sure that most of you have seen these pics, or at least some of them, but my old thread is full of Red X's so I wanna clean it up a bit.

Car dynoed (before I had it at 187.6 WHP and 187 ft lbs TQ)








































































SPEDO kinda sticks when it is hot, so I've gotta run the AC when I first get in.



















































































A few night and low lighting pics to come


Mods:

Engine 
-AEBS header 
-HKS Universal racing Muffler w/ 2.5” SS catback 
-HKS Circle Earth ground system 
-HKS Super AFR (fuel management) 
-Hondata Intake Gasket 
-SWA underdrive pulley 
-JWT cams 
-JWT valve springs 
-JWT balance Shaft removal 
-Denso Iridium plugs 
-AEM cold air intake 
-TWM Performance short shift linkage 
-NX single fogger wet system 
-Optima red top battery 
-Nismo oil filler cap 
-Nismo radiator cap 
-Monster Cable Wiring
-Composite Creations carbon fiber engine cover 
-custom front strut tower bar 
-custom fuse box covers 

Exterior and Suspension 
-Full Cobalt Blue color change (car was originally black) 
-19" Racing Hart GT-5 
-Toyo Proxes 215/35/19 
-Tein full coilovers 
-Powerslot plated/slotted rotors 
-powdercoated calipers 
-Composite Creations vented carbon fiber hood 
-Composite Creations World Challenge carbon fiber kit 
-VIS carbon fiber trunk lid 
-custom STI style carbon fiber spoiler 
-custom carbon fiber fuel door 
-Webasto oversized sunroof 

Interior 
-Sparco Torino racing seats 
-Sparco clubman 3-point harnesses 
-Sparco Grip Pedals 
-Custom fiberglass gauge pod 
-Custom re-upholster back seats in Sparco Red
-Custom re-upholster door inserts in Sparco Red 
-Custom re-upholster center console
-Custom Sparco shift knob
-Custom painted trim 
-TWM weighted billet shift knob 
-Nismo switch cigarette lighter 
-Nismo floor mats
-Faze Gauge gauges set in carbon fiber
-Indaglow reverse EL gauges 

Audio 
-Alpine 7893 CD/MP3 Player 
-JBL P650C 6.5 components 
-JBL P652 6.5 coax
-JBL P1220 -12" subwoofer 
-JBL P80.4 -4 channel amp
-JBL P180.2 -2 channel amp
-Monster Cable wiring (4 gauge)
-Monster Cable distribution
-Custom fiberglass/ lexan enclosure 
-Custom fiberglass rear deck lid
-Custom fiberglass amp racks
-Custom Sparco false floor

-----------

Future for sure:
Carbon Fiber Eyebrows (on order)
PIAA H3 Ion Crystal fogs (shipped, waiting for arivial)

Future maybe?
Radiator
HID headlight retrofit
Colored Hose kit
Lightened flywheel
Fenders
stromung exhaust to replace my loud raspy one

The retrofit is what I really would like to do first and a HUGE possibilty of it happening (if the person on thevboard gets the GB for them) then I think the Radiator would be next (probalby go with www.coolradiator.com)

I've also considered trying to get the car up to 200WHP keeping the car all motor (no spraying either)


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I wish i had a budget like that. That is one of the best i have seen so far. Love the interior. Tha silver and red mix looks great. Overall the car is amazing. good job.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice. so what all have you added to the car since you bought it?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i love it man!! you definitely got a deal on that car!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nice. so what all have you added to the car since you bought it?


Miles and oil.

Oh and I had a foglight go out so I got a cheap one to replace it till the PIAAs come in.

After buying it and having to pay for transfer it ran my account balance down so I'm just now getting it back up.

However C/F eyebrows are on order so they should be in in a month or so.
There is someone setting up a group buy for some retrofited HID headlights which I will hopefully also be getting.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

You have one kick ass bangin ride right thurr mang! 


What are your next plans? and that cf gas cover, pwns.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> You have one kick ass bangin ride right thurr mang!
> 
> 
> What are your next plans? and that cf gas cover, pwns.


next plans are in the original post. And someone on ebay does the C/F gas covers for 30$ plus the cost of the OE door (and I think he'll take off the cost if you send him yours)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Looks damn good. I wonder how your dyno numbers would change if you dynoed with light 15 or 16 inch wheels.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

I like it alot.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> Looks damn good. I wonder how your dyno numbers would change if you dynoed with light 15 or 16 inch wheels.


I also have wondered that, however Whammie said he couldn't fit 15"s on it because of the brakes. But yeah, I would like to get a set of lightweight 16"s whenever I go to dyno it again.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn man

ive been out of the loop for a while

daddy got some new shoes


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Nice ride, traitor


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

the backseat is a nice touch. the whole attention to detail thing.

Seth


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

looks good, but does she go as well as looks? I like it much better then the old B14

Def looking good, lets run @ English town
Show you want spinnin 3rd gear is all about :banana:


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

Just one word... Outstanding.. I fell in love with your car


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks for all the imput guys, I'm not gonna quote everyone's comment but I'll adress everyone's name.

Radioaktiv, yeah, its been about a month, good to see you posting again, you got some new kicks as well.



Uni, honestlly I would have LOVED to keep the b14 as a DD, but I couldn't afford payments on this car with it. If my car wasn't an auto then it might have had a chance of not being sold off.


seth, that is EVERYWHERE. He did an outstanding job on every little detail. C/F in the old seatbelts. The sparco red is on the backseat and the door inserts. The black sparco inserts make up the center console, shift boot, false floor and the fiberglass box.


nismo97, its got 187 whp going to the wheels. Havn't ran her in a straight line yet, but she'll take turns with hardly any movement and I can't wait to get my LTB to help out even more.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Love the car man... Love the color also, as you may know I'm going with the same color soon i was wondering. is it a bitch of a color to maintain? like getting having swirl marks etc etc...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

paint was done in late 03, so it was well maintained when I got it. Garage kept, as it is now. Paint is FLAWLESS.

However you do have to be extreamly careful with new paint.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Really nice job i like what you have done, and nice job going with the toyo proxes too those kick ass :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

isn't that the SKZ kit?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> isn't that the SKZ kit?


yes, but before they were called SKZ they were called Composite Creations, or at least thats what Liu told me.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, I thought it was Stoopid Parts before it was SKZ


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh, I thought it was Stoopid Parts before it was SKZ


not a very good buisness decision to make a name that


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh, I thought it was Stoopid Parts before it was SKZ


It was Stoopid Parts originally then Jermaine changed the name to Composite Creations. Then he sold off the company to Mike which changed the name to Syndicate Kustomz.

And Josh's old car is looking good still I see  

Hopefully I will be getting my car back from the shop with some new goodies on it. I can't wait.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

OneFastStanza said:


> It was Stoopid Parts originally then Jermaine changed the name to Composite Creations. Then he sold off the company to Mike which changed the name to Syndicate Kustomz.
> 
> And Josh's old car is looking good still I see
> 
> Hopefully I will be getting my car back from the shop with some new goodies on it. I can't wait.


likewise. I can't wait to see your car, I'm sure its hawt.


----------



## jkick86 (Jun 10, 2005)

SWEET...makes me wanna :hal:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

who likes the night?



















Glove Box gauges (look much better in person)



















Heads and Fogs










Just the Fogs


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Instead of making a new thread with all the new goodies I'm just gonna bump this one with tonight's project


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that ltb looks mighty fimiliar


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> that ltb looks mighty fimiliar


I don't know what your talking about.

Got it installed, it is sitting on the crossmember, however no vibration or noise coming from it. Got dark and I got hungry before I could do the RSB though


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the parts just keep rolling in


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Synpower is the way to go :thumbup: 

are the lines Crown?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> Synpower is the way to go :thumbup:
> 
> are the lines Crown?


correct, got them used off the v-board


----------

